# Meerschaums - Block vs Cultured?



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

I've been browsing around eBay lately, looking to purchase a new pipe and I came across this unique meerschaum made by Strambach.










I've read about the differences between block and pressed meerschaum, but I've never heard of 'cultured' before. From what I can find on the internet and various other forums, Strambach's meerschaum is unique because it is neither block nor pressed, but 'cultured' in a lab of some sort. Some others were saying that it has similar characteristics to block due to the process in which they form their meerschaum, but I'm completely new to pipes so I'm unsure of the quality compared to true block.

Does anyone here own a Strambach meer or have experience smoking one? I'd like to know how they perform and how they'll age/discolor over the years before I spend $95 on one.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Never heard of it. Is it plastic?


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Never heard of it. Is it plastic?


I hope not. $95 for a plastic pipe?!

I can only imagine the conversations you would have smoking from it.
"What blend are you smoking?"
"Goodyear"
"Never heard of it, What's it taste like?"
"Burning tires"


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

From what I've read it seems like a good pipe. .don't really know. If you spring the cash ,let me know how she smokes.


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> From what I've read it seems like a good pipe. .don't really know. If you spring the cash ,let me know how she smokes.


Yeah, it seems that Strambach has a good reputation for meerschaum pipes. I love the shape of this one, so I sent a message to the seller for some additional info. If I do end up buying it, I'll let you know how it smokes.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Note: it is not really Meerschaum, it is cultured which means man made!

Just like the idea that you can buy cultured pearls, they look and pretty much feel like real pearls, but they are man made, synthetic. Cultured is not the natural thing and it is much cheaper than the natural thing. Yes, the material (Synthetic Meerschaum) is the material used to make those pipes. It does not take pressing to produce the material, but I'll bet pressing of some form, or a mold of some form, is used to make the actual pipes. I've seen a few and they do look nice, but in no way are they hand carved, like a true Meerschaum pipe is made, either from block and even pressed Meerschaum.

If you want to spend that much, wait and save up a few more bucks. When you get in the $150 range, you can get a true block Meerschaum Pipe.


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Note: it is not really Meerschaum, it is cultured which means man made!
> 
> Just like the idea that you can buy cultured pearls, they look and pretty much feel like real pearls, but they are man made, synthetic. Cultured is not the natural thing and it is much cheaper than the natural thing. Yes, the material (Synthetic Meerschaum) is the material used to make those pipes. It does not take pressing to produce the material, but I'll bet pressing of some form, or a mold of some form, is used to make the actual pipes. I've seen a few and they do look nice, but in no way are they hand carved, like a true Meerschaum pipe is made, either from block and even pressed Meerschaum.
> 
> If you want to spend that much, wait and save up a few more bucks. When you get in the $150 range, you can get a true block Meerschaum Pipe.


Thanks for the advice!

I searched around some more about the Strambach brand and found a thread from someone that bought a meer from the same eBay seller that I was looking at. His cracked on the first smoke. The seller, despite not accepting returns, replaced his pipe. That one cracked after 4 bowls...soooo, no Strambachs for me! I'll just be patient and save up to get a true block meer when the time is right.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

Just an FYI. Cultured Pearls are not man-made. They are still created by oysters. Natural pearls are created when a grain of sand, or other foreign matter gets into an oyster shell. The oyster coats it with mother-of-pearl to protect itself from injury and infection. Natural pearls are odd-shaped, and of different sizes. So a pearl is basically just the result of an anti-biotic reaction from a bivalve gastropod mollusk. Cultured pearls are created by oysters raised in commercial 'beds', and small glass beads are purposely inserted into the shells. This creates pearls that are perfectly spherical, and of more uniform size. 

I believe what you are referring to are called "Faux Pearls", which are machine made from a translucent polymer. They are not as hard as real pearls, but are of uniform size, shape and color. They also can be made in colors that are rare for natural pearls.

Cultured Meerschaum is made from Meerschaum dust to which a porous natural binder, such as clay, or ceramic, has been added. The pipes are then molded to the desired shapes, and stems are fitted. Cultured Meerschaum is the Surimi of the pipe world. Most Cultured Meerschaum is used as a lining in briar pipes, but a few pipe makers create complete pipes from them. China, in particular, is very adept at creating nice-looking pipes from Cultured Meerschaum. But, they have a habit of cracking, sometimes on the first smoke, just like ceramic pipes. Other makers create higher-quality pipes that rival block meerschaums, as far as smoking goes. They smoke every bit as good as a block meerschaum, and have similar smoking characteristics. They will color, but more like a clay pipe, than block meerschaum. There is nothing wrong with them. I have 2 Cultured Meerschaums, and they do a great job. And, they are usually a little less expensive than hand-carved block meerschaum pipes.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Gigmaster said:


> Just an FYI. Cultured Pearls are not man-made. They are still created by oysters. Natural pearls are created when a grain of sand, or other foreign matter gets into an oyster shell. The oyster coats it with mother-of-pearl to protect itself from injury and infection. Natural pearls are odd-shaped, and of different sizes. So a pearl is basically just the result of an anti-biotic reaction from a bivalve gastropod mollusk. Cultured pearls are created by oysters raised in commercial 'beds', and small glass beads are purposely inserted into the shells. This creates pearls that are perfectly spherical, and of more uniform size.
> 
> I believe what you are referring to are called "Faux Pearls", which are machine made from a translucent polymer. They are not as hard as real pearls, but are of uniform size, shape and color. They also can be made in colors that are rare for natural pearls.
> 
> Cultured Meerschaum is made from Meerschaum dust to which a porous natural binder, such as clay, or ceramic, has been added. The pipes are then molded to the desired shapes, and stems are fitted. Cultured Meerschaum is the Surimi of the pipe world. Most Cultured Meerschaum is used as a lining in briar pipes, but a few pipe makers create complete pipes from them. China, in particular, is very adept at creating nice-looking pipes from Cultured Meerschaum. But, they have a habit of cracking, sometimes on the first smoke, just like ceramic pipes. Other makers create higher-quality pipes that rival block meerschaums, as far as smoking goes. They smoke every bit as good as a block meerschaum, and have similar smoking characteristics. They will color, but more like a clay pipe, than block meerschaum. There is nothing wrong with them. I have 2 Cultured Meerschaums, and they do a great job. And, they are usually a little less expensive than hand-carved block meerschaum pipes.


Yes, you are correct about the pearls. My Bad!

Your explanation about Cultured Meerschaum is very interesting. I would love for you to provide any links that you may have with respect to same. I would love to read them.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't have any links. I actually called Strambach and spoke to Edith Corrieri, the daughter of Robert Strambach, who started the company, and the current person-in-charge. My understanding of our conversation was that her father, Robert, actually developed the process of making Cultured Meerschaum in 1922, and they are the only European producer of it. Other pipe makers that use it buy it from them.

The actual process is proprietary information, so she did not go into details, other than what I already posted. It is a different process than "pressed" meerschaum. Their process creates meerschaum that is almost identical to natural block meerschaum.

I did make one mistake in my previous post. It was late, and I got confused on my notes. Looking back on my notes, I said the pipes were molded. This is incorrect. I confused them with pressed meerschaum. Cultured Meerschaum is made into blocks and carved, just like natural meerschaum. Meerschaum dust mixed with binders is pressed meerschaum, not cultured. She did explain how pressed meerschaum is made, to illustrate the difference between the two. Cultured meerschaum is created from scratch, from the same raw materials that natural meerschaum is made from. It's very similar to the process for making man-made diamonds, or Zircons. It's the same process that nature uses...only a lot faster. Meerschaum is actually a compound called Sepiolith, which is a form of Magnesium sulfate. My guess is that they take commercial Magnesium sulfate, and subject it to very high pressure for a certain amount of time, and it makes meerschaum. There's probably more to it, but I'll bet that the basic idea.

Again, I apologize for the mistakes. I guess it means you are really getting old, when you can't understand your own notes.....

If you need more information, you can contact Strambach at:

Messrs Robert Strambach
Sandwirtgasse 6
1060 Vienna
Austria

Phone: +43 1 5976 680
E-mail: [email protected]
Website: Strambach Pipes



JohnnyFlake said:


> Yes, you are correct about the pearls. My Bad!
> 
> Your explanation about Cultured Meerschaum is very interesting. I would love for you to provide any links that you may have with respect to same. I would love to read them.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Gigmaster said:


> I don't have any links. I actually called Strambach and spoke to Edith Corrieri, the daughter of Robert Strambach, who started the company, and the current person-in-charge. My understanding of our conversation was that her father, Robert, actually developed the process of making Cultured Meerschaum in 1922, and they are the only European producer of it. Other pipe makers that use it buy it from them.
> 
> The actual process is proprietary information, so she did not go into details, other than what I already posted. It is a different process than "pressed" meerschaum. Their process creates meerschaum that is almost identical to natural block meerschaum.
> 
> ...


Fair enough, we'll just leave it at that!


----------

